# November 2010 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

*Congratulations to November's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, CodeRed!*

CodeRed (13 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

SaylorKennedy (12 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

metalbetta (5 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bettamaxx (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

TayHudson (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

GravityKitty (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

DTF (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Iziezi (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

atteb (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

beat2020 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

dukie1346 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

ashleyy (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

newfiedragon (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

small fry (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Learn To Fly (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bloo97 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

eclover09 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

baylee767 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Panthera (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

peaches3221 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Duncan13 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Imabee (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

jeanclaudeasher (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

JaspersANGEL (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

jmtriro01 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Capricorn (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

TaylorW (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

MizzVamp115 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Colibri (0 votes)


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Congrats CodeRed!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Congratulations CodeRed!  

Aww, no votes for me :/


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I love that picture!!! Congrats CR!


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

How do you submit betta photos for the contests? For last month I did it in the regular contest not knowing so where do you go?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone 8D Taniwha will be so proud. Everyone else had good pictures, too! I didn't know who to vote for :s


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Congrats CR! Beautiful picture,

Awww! no votes *Bwahahah* (Guess Romad's not pretty enough *jk*) Well I'm happy I joined ne'ways.


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

Congrats CodeRed......:-D

A very well deserved choice, beautiful fish and beautiful picture. Keep up the good work......;-)


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

WOW i can't even make choice which one i like more . All of them so gorgeous!!!

Betta fish are like people they’re all so different. There is no betta which look the same. 
I saw a post about betta day. This fish deserve to have national betta day. :lol:

Love them all. What would we do without betta's.

More pictures please. Makes me happy.:-D


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

COngrats CR! 

No votes for me. ):

Sorry LCY.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Good job everyone and congrats CodeRed! Good luck to everyone else for this month


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Congrats to everyone!
you all have beautiful fish c:


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

uh oh! i wanna share my betta too...
but where to upload them?

reply this thread?


----------



## rooroober (Dec 12, 2010)

wow! Great pics!!


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Congrats! 

For some reason my pic never showed up.


----------



## kholder (Dec 2, 2010)

When I voted I don't recall seeing so many pictures to choose from...I'll keep an eye out for page numbers next time, maybe I just didn't look all the way through.


----------



## emmybemmy1112 (Dec 26, 2010)

*hey why is it soo close up*



Administrator said:


> *Congratulations to November's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, CodeRed!*
> 
> CodeRed (13 votes)


sooo close up and white but super cute


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Macro shot  And he just loves the camera.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Congratz again CodeRed ur fish deserved it


----------

